# damp repair water ingress-help required -swift 664 escape



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi all
we have a swift escape 664 -we had a water ingress water drip into the cupboard at the rear off the van and approached swintons motorhome repair centre in November 2016. They did a damp test and recommended getting 2 new wall board panels fitted and told me they would find and seal up the leak by removing and resealing the N/S/R profiles and force dry the roof board if required.
Their estimate was £2262.00 which included £844 for removing 2 in number cupboards and the fixed bed - so I decided to remove and refit them myself. They did not include an estimate for removing and refitting the profiles -they told me they would do this when they found the extent off the damp after removing the panels.
I asked about warranty and was told that typically their warranty lasted 3 years for water ingress repairs in the immediate area high lighted on their damp report..
13-02-17 we left the van with swintons so they could commence the repair..
16-02-17 swintons contacted us and said they found a small floor panel with a bit off damp and it would cost £405 plus vat to repair.
23-02-17 we received an e mail to with a copy off his final report updated to reflect the water ingress damage and the floor repair. Final total was £2967.00.
24-02-17 we went to pick the van up - when we looked inside the roof panel was all puckered at the rear and we were told that 2 in number high level marker lights were not working and the high level brake light was not working and was indicated by a management light indicating a fault on the dashboard.(this was not on when we handed the van over to swintons.
we paid the bill and drove the van home -on 26-02-17 we decided to start and put the 2 cupboards back. It was raining heavy outside and as we were doing this water started running down from the ceiling panel. then we noticed water running down the top where the new existing wall boards abutt the ceiling . it was running down onto the bedroom window seal and it was running down inside our wardrobe which had no damp or water ingress prior to this. we don't know if the water was going into the panel which holds our 12volt master switches as it is boxed in.
I took the van back the next day only to be told the owner and his son were on holiday till 08-03-17.
09-03-17 we went back up to swintons and we were told they would devise a plan on Friday 09-03-17.
14-03-17 I went back up to swintons as they had not been in touch. I was informed that the roof had some pitting at the rear and they said that was where the water was coming in. I asked if they had water tested the van prior to commencing the repair and was told NO. the pitting was also about 2 metres from where the water was running into the wardrobe and a metre from the point where it was running down onto the window seal and the water was running down where the wall boards met the ceiling boards. Also water would have to run uphill to reach the wardrobe.
The company owner/manager told me the problem was an inherent one but if we left the van with them they would investigate.
17-03-17 the manager phoned me up and said bad news the water was coming in where the pitting was and he could either give me a tube off sealer to try to fix it myself or they said they could fit a new roof panel over the existing panel at my expense. 
He has asked us to go along on Monday 20-03-17 to view the van where he says he will explain it to us.
If anybody is still awake after reading this we would really appreciate help as I get the feeling swintons are not going to do anything to effect a repair.

regards
chrisdougie
we took photos and video evidence to show the water ingress.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A few questions.
What age is the vehicle, is it still on finance,is that firm Swift approved. Have you contacted Trading standards.Have you complained to Swift direct and asked for their help.Plus have you posted this on the Swift forum.


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Cabby,
there is no finance on the van it was registered in 2010 -when we contacted swift and the dealer that we bought it from we were told it was out off warranty. Christine posted the problem on swift talk forum last night. the repair firm is Swintons motorhome and caravan repair centre and are supposed to be approved by the camping and caravan club (of which we are members) and the caravan club, they are supposed to be the main repair centre for motorhomes and caravans for central Scotland. 
We haven't tried to contact Trading Standards yet but I imagine if we do it looks like Swintons are going to claim the water ingress is coming because of the pitting in the roof and not the fact that they resealed the profiles that was supposed to cure the leak. ie when we first contacted them they said they would fix the leak prior to fitting new wall panels. Looks like Swinton is going to wash hands on this according to telephone conversation with Swinton last night
Chris & Dougie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Two important observations, put everything in writing, telephone calls are a waste of time, 
Have you contacted the Caravan club.
Have you had an invoice from them stating a full list of the work carried out so far.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My sympathies. I know from experience that water ingress is notoriously difficult to fix, and I wasn't spending anything like the money you have. 

But it does seem as if they've made the problem worse rather than better. 

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice as our problem seems to be fixed after the 4th attempt - by different people as I was travelling. 

I do hope things work out for you.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi chrisdougie I really feel for you as we had damp in our swift twice. I think we must have been lucky as it never cost near that much to fix and the job done on it was perfect.
I hope you get it sorted.
Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is appalling how such companies think they can wash their hands of a problem once it gets too difficult or expensive to repair.

I have no suggestions to make, but do hope you manage to find a lasting solution.


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi Cabby,
we have various e mails from them right up to the day when we paid the bill (now they seem to prefer phone calls) - and we paid the bill in full when we first picked the van up using a debit card-just wished I had used my credit card instead. We have made an appointment with citizens advice but can't get one till 3rd April. We haven't contacted the camping and caravan club yet. We are going back up tomorrow but Swintons are insisting the water ingress is through the pitting and not the work that they done on the profiles, but I am not convinced that is the case. their report starts off by saying they carried out intial damp test in N/S/R profiles and roof area. If that was the case they should have found the leak through the roof rather than the profiles that they removed and resealed. 
I am convinced that they will want us to drive the van away from their premises tomorrow. 
regards
chrisdougie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume the pitting was there when they surveyed it.

The reason they don't want emails etc is the don't want a paper trail.

I have this on my phone, it records all calls automatically.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nll.acr

There is a pro version too.

http://www.solidstatesound.co.uk/html-b/Telephone_rec_legal.htm


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi Kev_n_Liz
yes the pitting was there before the van went to Swintons I washed and waxed the van with Autoglym a few weeks prior to it going in for repair. When I took the van in for the initial damp test at Swintons last November they told me the water was leaking in through the profiles - and this seems to be the road that they went down. As they told me I would be better with 2 new wall panels - I did say to them that the leak would have to be found first obviously. They would have seen the small area off pitting when they removed the profiles.
kind regards
chrisdougie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Check with your bank about the Debit card transaction protection, you may have some redress.Rules have changed I believe, but do talk to a manager and not the sales.Ask what the procedure is If you happened to be in this type of situation.
Make NO MORE phone calls, everything must be in writing. Myself I would not collect the vehicle until all avenues have been exhausted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I'd be asking for either reimbursement or for them to do the job they contracted to do to the level you expected.

But I think I might do it through a solicitor, too much at stake now.


----------

